# Bought New Harness What You Guys Think??



## BlackShepherdLover (Oct 4, 2011)

I was looking for a harness for my GSD which does not like people petting her unless I am right next to her and even so he still does not like it. So I was looking for a harness and found one here Modular Multi-Purpose Working Dog Harness

and I got the heavy duty one and I also ordered the In Training and Do Not Pet Patches. 


Just Wondering What You Guys Think About It And That Company???


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If I was looking for one like that, I would've gone with this one myself (Ray Allen takes a lot of ideas from these guys and then sells their copies for more $):

Modular Patrol Harness l Signature K9


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Signature K-9 make an absolutely fantastic product. I have the Modular Extreme Duty harness with the additional chest plate (I use it for agitation and also load bearing with added-on pockets) and it's extremely well made, beautiful quality. 

My only complaint is that it can't quite get sized small enough for my little Mal, so mine is sized and then duct tape to keep everything securely in place. If your dog is larger than my little 52lbs Mal, it should fit fine - but if you've got a little skinny thing, they DO do custom work if you send them measurements. (I'll be ordering a custom-sized one someday...)

Ray Allen is selling Signature K-9 products through their catalog. They are made by Signature K-9 and sold through Ray Allen, not ripped off. They've been partners for a while now.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a D&T harness, I like it a lot. 

"DT Works"


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

AbbyK9 said:


> Ray Allen is selling Signature K-9 products through their catalog. They are made by Signature K-9 and sold through Ray Allen, not ripped off. They've been partners for a while now.


Hmmm maybe I'm thinking of a different company then, I could've sworn it was Ray Allen that a friend of mine mentioned was doing that. Either that or they've decided to work together since then.

At any rate, Signature K9 has better prices.  I also just saw a coupon on facebook for $10 off their modular light duty harness.

The only thing I don't like about a lot of these harnesses is that the strap goes straight across the front, rather than being a Y-front. Signature K9 has switched to a Y-front for some harnesses I've noticed, but the top of the "Y" seems rather high up on the neck.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

looks similar to the one i want to order for Shasta along with In training do not pet patches.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> The only thing I don't like about a lot of these harnesses is that the strap goes straight across the front, rather than being a Y-front. Signature K9 has switched to a Y-front for some harnesses I've noticed, but the top of the "Y" seems rather high up on the neck.


They only make one true Y-front harness, which is the Search Dog one. It's designed to lift the dog up and possibly rope the dog down using the harness. 

For the other ones, they use a breast plate adapter - it's a piece that slides over the chest strap and then connects to the girth. Basically it adds the Y-piece with some padding at the chest for agitation work, to allow the dog to be lifted, or to provide a more stable platform for carrying pouches on the harnesses. You can add the breast plate to any of their designs.

The Y sits high or low depending on how your harness fits. They're quite adjustable so there's a bit you can adjust to make it fit the way you like it best. It doesn't sit as high up on mine as in some of the pictures on the website.


----------



## k9coal (Oct 5, 2011)

Just Wondering What You Guys Think About It And That Company???[/QUOTE]

I really like it but then I started Siganture k-9 so don't count me. 

as for Ray Allen, they borrowed my designs for years but so have other company. my goal was to keep every body 6 month behind us as far as new ideas went. we are working together now, the relationship has been a big help in our distribution and speed of delivery ( i was never good at that) . and they get new stuff.. 

on the harness that is to large for the 50lb mal. if you want you can send it back to me, I can fix that for you ( no cost). You would be without it for 7-10 days. shoot me an e mail to [email protected] if this would help.

if you have anything you would like to see for our harnesses let me know. the new modular system allows a lot of flexibility. 

I do have a questions for you. not harness related-- is there any use for a Low cost heat alarm that would work in a trailer or car. i have been working on one ( because i want one for my truck ) that would turn on a fan and sound an alarm ( beep the horn) and just needs 12v power to work. anyway i just wondered if i was the only one that could use some thing like that.

thanks for you time 
matt


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Matt,

I'll definitely shoot you an email and I can send that harness back to you for adjustments. It's a great harness and I highly recommend it, I just need a slightly bigger dog. LOL

Personally, I like to see y-fronts in harnesses, especially if they are going to be used for load bearing or any type of pulling work. They make more sense in regards to the way a dog is built, allowing the dog free movement of the neck without being uncomfortable or restrictive. I've also found that Y-front backpacks tend to remain more stable than those with a straight-across chest strap, so once you've got pouches on a harness, having the Y-front would help. The breast-plate add on is a good compromise, but a true Y-front would be nice to see.

I'm a geardo ... always modifying gear and thinking of ways to change and adjust it, though. 

As far as the heat alarm ... like the Hot Dog systems police use? I think a fair number of folks would use them but I also think that having one tends to build complacency and maybe causes people to leave their dogs in vehicles when it's maybe not a good idea to do so (like when it's real warm out). It also won't stop well-meaning people from calling police on you for leaving your dog in the car. XD

Chris


----------



## BlackShepherdLover (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments...I actually did see a big chunk of diffrence $$$ but hopefully I get what I paid for it because it did cost me about 100 dollars with the 2 custom in training patches and a do not pet patch and plus that metal buckle with holds up lots of weight.


----------



## BlackShepherdLover (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a 65 pound 7 month BGS which I am training for abedience and protection and this harness seem to me to be pretty good especially that metal buckel


----------

